# Photo Phile Contest: Laziest/Most Likely to do Nothing



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2009)

[align=center]You may vote for more than one photo.






BSAR's Autumn (?)





Boz's Marley





Camarie's Moo





Daisy Mae K's Daisy Mae





JadeIcing's Connor Grayson





JadeIcing's Dallas Jinx Jones





JadeIcing's Elvis Aaron





JadeIcing's Gwyneth Apple Hoshi





JadeIcing's Noah Chibi Ash





JadeIcing's Ringo Starr





JadeIcing's Teresa Mekare





JadeIcing's Wyatt Holliday Earp





Kyla's Diggs





Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears' Fluffy





Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears' Vanilla





Luvmyzoocrew's Charger





Luvmyzoocrew's Sooty and Belle





Mrs. PBJ's Storm





Ninchen's Cinnamon





Numbat's Tug





Pet Bunny's Bebe





kherrmann3's Miss Emma McFluffyBottoms





kirbyultra's Kirby





sha10ly88's Smokey





slavetoabunny's Sparky (or is it Scooter?)





tonyshuman's Muffin
[/align]


----------

